# Which Spigarelli?



## ozzypop (Sep 23, 2010)

If you we're going to up grade your target bow for just shooting out back and had settled on a Spigarelli which model would you get?


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

I would pick the one that YOU think looks the coolest


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

Tough choice after the purchase of my Spig sight I see the quality, but I find this bow sexy! Italians got it going on with nice looking risers.
www.bybernardini.com/20st.htm


----------



## ozzypop (Sep 23, 2010)

Ooooouuuuu I have not seen that one but I think those are too much of an upgrade money wise.


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

Comparable to high end Korean risers by the looks of it price wise.
onlinearcheryequipment.co.uk/recurve-handles-54-c.asp


----------



## trevorpowdrell (May 8, 2012)

If you want to try something a little different try the revolution riser
http://alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/0010358.5.18145365678416596635


----------



## Paula (Sep 8, 2009)

I own a revolution and love it. They have a Facebook page with photos of some of their new riser colors.


----------



## kakend (Oct 30, 2007)

I own a Spig Explorer II, with barebow weights x2 and LOVE it!!! I have owned quite a few nice bows, but the spig keeps making the cut! I have it set up with shibuya ultima 520RC, Border Hex6, with the hyperflex and bb2 upgrades, with a 30" bernies stab. LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this bow!!!! Let me know if you would like to see pics!

Have a great day!
Kasey


----------



## ozzypop (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes I would like to see pics kakend.


----------



## rasyad (Nov 22, 2005)

27" luxor, then choose the limb length that works for your draw. 

Rasyad


----------



## rasyad (Nov 22, 2005)

Whoops, sorry, wrong Italian bow maker. 

Rasyad


----------



## kakend (Oct 30, 2007)

Here are 2 and I will have to get on my other computer in a bit to get the rest!

Kasey


----------



## kakend (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh yea some other cool things about the riser, there are two holes for the internal weight system, and the weights have 3 holes so you can off set the weights. The sight window is recessed where the clicker attaches to keep the head of the clicker screw out of your field of vision, it has 5 stab holes (x2 front of the bow on the bottom, x2 on the back on the bottom, x1 above the sight window), and the Gunmetal anodized finish has held up very well to my abuse. 

I will post more pics soon,
Kasey


----------



## ozzypop (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks Kasey


----------



## c-lo (Jan 8, 2012)

I've owned the Spigarelli Barebow and currently shoot the Spig Explorer II. 

What I like about my Explorer is the versatility of the riser and the attention to design and detail. It is obvious to anyone shooting one that the designer has put a lot of thought into this riser. As mentioned above there are 3 stab bushings in front plus two in back for counterweights. 

Should you want to shoot it barebow you can use the two lowest riser cutouts for Spig handle weights, which themselves are versatile, allowing you to use them as forward facing stab weights or mounted on the handle. 

The bow also comes with a clicker, clicker extension plate and stick on rest. See some pics below:









































The weight is just right for me, easily adjustable if I want a heavier set up. A step up from the Explorer II would be the Vision, a true and tried high level competition riser.

One thing to mention is the grip, I was not crazy about the grip, and swapped it out for a Jager grip.

Not sure what you're looking for but I'd say the Explorer II is a solid and very flexible mid level riser. If you are looking for a high level riser I'd have a hard look at the Spig Vision. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## kakend (Oct 30, 2007)

Here are a few more!


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

Great pics of the Explorer II's detail you don't see in the advertising.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I currently shoot a 650 Club with medium Uukha limbs but have just bought a Spig BB riser that should arrive next week. I can't say enough good things about the Club though, it's just plain awesome. My only headache is if I sell it when the BB arrives or not.


----------



## kakend (Oct 30, 2007)

C-lo,
While I truly like the 3 stab holes on the vision I wouldn't want to be stuck with the rest that fits this bow. Besides those minor things I don't really see why the Vision would be a better bow, unless you like the looks of it better. It is $35 dollars difference in the Explorer vs Vision, but you really don't get anymore I don't think. I am not saying the Vision isn't a great bow, I just don't see what you get out of it which makes it high level riser, while the Explorer is a mid level riser.

By the way I am really glad you posted pics because after I looked thru mine, they are pretty much all the same... not good details of the riser, just it leaning there!

Have a great day,
Kasey


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

My SureLocs were retired after the purchase of the Spigarelli Carbon-30 sight, now just have to find the perfect Italian riser someday!


----------



## c-lo (Jan 8, 2012)

kakend said:


> C-lo,
> While I truly like the 3 stab holes on the vision I wouldn't want to be stuck with the rest that fits this bow. Besides those minor things I don't really see why the Vision would be a better bow, unless you like the looks of it better. It is $35 dollars difference in the Explorer vs Vision, but you really don't get anymore I don't think. I am not saying the Vision isn't a great bow, I just don't see what you get out of it which makes it high level riser, while the Explorer is a mid level riser.
> 
> By the way I am really glad you posted pics because after I looked thru mine, they are pretty much all the same... not good details of the riser, just it leaning there!
> ...



Kasey, 

I'm coming to that conclusion in a roundabout way, I have maybe gotten too far ahead of myself. 

I remember Vittorio posting that all 3 members of the 2000 Italian team used the Spigarelli VBS and won silver in the Sydney Olympic games, I believe the Spig Vision is the replacement of the VBS. 

The Explorer is a lighter riser which for me is perfect, by the time I add all the gear, stab, weights, etc. I'm at a weight I can handle. 

The Vision riser starts at 2.8 lbs not the heaviest but I didn't choose it because I'm not there as far as being able to handle it comfortably. I think of a higher level archer that can handle lot more weight and the benefits to stability the weight imparts. 

The Vision also has more options and although I can't speak to the finish or feel. It seems like the flagship of the Spig line in their Oly line (although you can shoot it BB).

So there is a long winded explanation of how I came to that conclusion. Maybe someone with more experience can speak to this.


----------



## kakend (Oct 30, 2007)

I totally understand, I imagine it is a great riser. I think your logic sounds correct. I wasn't trying to put you on the defensive just asking about the differences and what made it top of the line. I am very impressed with all of Spigarelli's riser prices tho, I didn't see one that was over $420 at Alt. 

Again please don't think I was trying to argue about a bow I have never touched just wanted to know if there was something I was missing about the Vision.

Kasey


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I've shot an Explorer and it's the next riser I would buy. I have had a riser from just about every Italian firm and it's finish tied my Bernardini which is high praise, better than my BEST Moon.

If I was going to get a replacement for the Moon it would be an Explorer, and I've owned a 650 Club.

-Grant


----------



## ozzypop (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks everybody especially for the pics.


----------



## Markliep (May 6, 2012)

Spigarelli explorers my next riser in fall - a lot of good reviews by people who like the design versatility that lets you use it as either a BB or oly platform - M


----------

